# bottom bracket size



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

Can anyone tell me the BB shell width for an 05 Ultimate? 68 or 70 mm


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

triadrider said:


> Can anyone tell me the BB shell width for an 05 Ultimate? 68 or 70 mm


68, english. - TF


----------

